# Starting with Rabbits



## Ron (Nov 8, 2010)

Have been raising chickens for meat and eggs for a couple years. Want to start with rabbits.  Where's a good place to start.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Nov 8, 2010)

in my opinion rabbits are really one of the easiest farm animals to start out with... 

Here are a few great video's on youtube about raising rabbits for meat...

(Raising Rabbits for meat part1) 
This guys goes through the steps of just starting out all the way to how to butcher them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1sEpGxeTsg
part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR2Ink1ovE0
part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PZh_gadbDY
part 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXAhzfqhMNE
part 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7tJO-IP0Jk

another guys views on raising rabbits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LIXETt5M-c
part2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVYH0P8m0Aw
part3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60h-Eze6uKU


Another good starting place is the book Story's guide to Raising Rabbits

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ron (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, the wife just 86'd rabbits. Said she will not fix or eat "bunny rabbits"!!  <lol>


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 9, 2010)

A lot of people identify more with a big-eyed little furry thing than they do with a chicken (which looks at you as if it would prefer to eat _you_, given half a chance!) I can see her point. I tried eating my culls when I first started raising rabbits, and just couldn't quite get over it, either. Not really thrilled with what I now do with my culls, but, hey, ya do what ya gotta do!


----------



## Cargo (Nov 9, 2010)

Story's guide to Raising Rabbits is a great book. 
Love these videos as well.


----------



## Sama_Lama (Nov 9, 2010)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> A lot of people identify more with a big-eyed little furry thing than they do with a chicken (which looks at you as if it would prefer to eat _you_, given half a chance!) I can see her point. I tried eating my culls when I first started raising rabbits, and just couldn't quite get over it, either. Not really thrilled with what I now do with my culls, but, hey, ya do what ya gotta do!


What do you do with them? I doubt i could eat the bunnies but to be fair I can't eat the chickens and have just barely started to eat the eggs, the whole idea kinda freaks me out. But the dogs love their dinner!


----------



## Ron (Nov 10, 2010)

If not rabbits, what other type of animal can I raise on 5 acres AND butcher myself?


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 10, 2010)

Ron said:
			
		

> If not rabbits, what other type of animal can I raise on 5 acres AND butcher myself?


I have quail, chickens, ducks and rabbits. i don't even have a acre of land


----------



## Ron (Nov 11, 2010)

I like the idea of raising quail, BUT I don't like keeping animals in a small enclosed cages.  My chickens are "cooped" at night, but they free range during the day.  I know this can't be done with quail so I have mixed feelings about raising them


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 11, 2010)

Well you can build a decent size pen for them. I've seen some setups where they use dog pens with covers on them.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ron said:
			
		

> If not rabbits, what other type of animal can I raise on 5 acres AND butcher myself?


Perhaps goats or sheep.  Maybe a mini cow?


----------



## Cargo (Nov 12, 2010)

pigs are easy as well.


----------



## Ron (Nov 12, 2010)

I can certainly raise a pig, but I'm not really setup for butchering.  I'm thinking of doing turkeys. 

Any other suggestions for smaller meat animals???


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 16, 2010)

I was debating guineas and turkeys and rabbits....guineas are supposed to be excellent eating. But I've decided to go with rabbits and maybe a few turkeys because they say guineas are really loud.


----------



## Cargo (Nov 17, 2010)

Turkeys are famous for sitting around thinking up ways to die.


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 17, 2010)

I was thinking about a turkey or 2. I would do guineas but my neighbors would have a fit cause they are loud but I see people getting rid of them all the time. I was thinking about getting a few to stock the freezer


----------



## Sydney (Nov 21, 2010)

Ron said:
			
		

> If not rabbits, what other type of animal can I raise on 5 acres AND butcher myself?


you could try raising pigeons for squab meat  they are pretty easy to raise and butcher and will take up little room.  They do not need to be confined and will fly out at morning and return at night like a chicken.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 21, 2010)

Five acres would be a dream of mine.  And butchering large animals is easy peasy.  No expensive equipment needed.  We have done deer, moose, lamb for large animals, and smaller one include turkey, chicken, rabbit, quail.  Five acres could give you a coupla goats or sheep, even a steer. plus rabbits, quail chicken turkey, the possibilities are endless.


----------

